# Tangled Personality Types



## Kadence (Apr 6, 2011)

I couldn't find anything relating to personality types in the new Disney movie Tangled, so I decided to start something myself. Here's what I have so far.

Rapunzel - ENFJ
Eugene/Flint - INTP or ISTP
Gothel - ESFJ?
Twins - ..... INTJ?

And... that's pretty much the only people you see much in the film, excluding the awesome old man cupid. 


Oh, and just as a side note...... EUGENE FITZHERBERT IS AMAZING!!!!!!) Okay, I'm done. ^-^


----------



## Loigi (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for starting something =)

See, I was under the impression that Rapuntzel was an ENFP.
i just wish i knew Eugene's mbti for sure =)


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Gothel seems like a very unhealthy ENFP. The way she planned everything out and used emotions and jokes to put Rapunzel down, it just takes someone who's good at people and crazy enough to go through with it.

I'm just guessing, though.


----------

